# Trading post option here?



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

I have an S&W M-41 5" barrel I'd like to sell; do we have any provision for doing it here?
Thnx,
Moon


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

On the forums page... second option left of the search window is "The Market Place".... click that


----------



## halfmoonclip (Jun 28, 2012)

Found it, Marine, and thanks!
Moon


----------

